# Corrado Fog light lens size?



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey everyone,
Does anybody know the VW Corrado Fog light size or where i can get them? Im looking for the Yellow fog lights for this car but as everyone knows they don"t make them anymore. I saw one guy on here selling just the lens so i was thinking about restoring them. Let me know thanks


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

*Anybody?*

Wow no one knows?


----------



## adrian.ortizmartinez (Feb 20, 2015)

Buddy looking for parts from corrados is like trying to find the gold pot at the end of the rainbow


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

adrian.ortizmartinez said:


> Buddy looking for parts from corrados is like trying to find the gold pot at the end of the rainbow


 Ha haaa yeah you have a good point i know what you mean it is extremely hard to find parts for these cars


----------



## adrian.ortizmartinez (Feb 20, 2015)

Got you and idea from where are?


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

adrian.ortizmartinez said:


> Got you and idea from where are?


 What do you mean from where are?


----------

